# Storage of Pregnyl



## ~Lindz~ (Mar 17, 2010)

I am using Pregnyl for hCG trigger and the instructions leaflet that came with it says it has to be stored between 2°C and 8°C, however my fridge broke meaning  that it has been stored at room temperature for a few days.  I have since bought a new fridge, but  unfortunately set it too high, meaning that it then froze everything!    

I assume that as my Pregnyl has been stored  incorrectly it is now no good, so I asked the nurse at  my clinic whether I could have a prescription for some more but she said it  would be fine as it only has to be kept at that temperature when mixed, and  wouldn’t give me another prescription.  The instruction leaflet doesn’t say anything about storing the Pregnyl  after mixing, rather that it has to be used straight away.  

I’m extremely worried that it hasn’t been  stored correctly, and would appreciate your advice.
Thanks, 

Lindz


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Lindz,

You do need to insist on being prescribed a new supply. Pregnyl powder must be stored at 2-8C in a fridge. It definitely must not be frozen. Give your clinic a call back tomorrow and tell them you've had this checked and the company advise that it should not be used if it has been frozen so you will require a new supply.

Hope you can get it sorted   Please don't worry   

Maz x


----------



## ~Lindz~ (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks so much Maz,   I was sure the nurse must be wrong when she said it was ok.  I would hate for my cycle to be compromised because of a stupid fridge!  I will take your advice and insist on another prescription.

Lindz xx


----------

